# fyi: replacing glass on 180g



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I thought I would share my experience with replacing the glass on my 180g AGA tank. I looked online for some kind of tutorial but couldn't really find anything.

First, You have to remove the frame from the tank. This is time consuming and difficult. I tried numerous times and finally got it with some help in the end. The frames were siliconed to the tank on the edges of the glass so you can't just cut the silicone out. I made cuts between the frame and the glass multiple times until I was positive I cut right through the silicone that I could get at. Once this was done, I tried to pry the frame off the glass. No luck with that, I would've just ended up breaking the plastic. I found a product called remov that's a silicone remover. It dissolves the silicone so its easier to cut and will turn to a gel kinda state.









I lightly pried the plastic frame and applied some remov between the frame and glass. I let that sit for a while then tried cutting some more and worked the remov in to the silicone. After about an hour for trying to work in the remov to the silicone I started using some clamps to pry the trim off. I put pressure on the trim with the clamps and lightly pried while applying more remov.









Once the frame started to separate from the glass it went pretty quick. I just kept moving the 2 clamps around the frame. The corners are kinda stubborn, but I just had to be patient and the frame eventually came off.

Here is the cracked pane with the frame removed.









I'm just cleaning the silicone off the glass and frame now to get it ready to silicone in new pane.

I hope this helps someone, I'll add pics of the new glass going in when I get to it.

Have a great day!


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Good luck with this,where did you find the re-mov?


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I found the re-mov at rona in the adhesives section.

I guess I should up date the thread...

After cutting out the inside corners free of silicone, I applied new silicone to the edges where the new pane will sit. I placed the new pane in and lightly clamped it. There are some small plastic spacers that AGA used to keep the silicone the right thickness. I lost a couple of them but I was able to manage the same thickness with light clamping. I resealed the inside corners of the tank and siliconed the top brace to the tank at this time as well. I left the bottom brace off till the new pane was secured to tank.

I let it sit for 2 weeks to be sure the silicone was cured.









once the silicone cured i cleaned up tank again and siliconed the bottom brace on. I let that set for a day then filled the tank.

Its been holding water for a week now.









I have 2 of my best cats on security detail!


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Good job, I broke the brace on my 55g when i tried taking it off. I'll have to look for re-mov before I try that again.


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Great info on repairing the front pane, I have the same problem. Picked up a 130 gallon w/ stand for free but the front pane is cracked just like your tank. Btw where did you buy your glass and how thick was it. Thank in advance


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I ordered the glass from a local glass shop. I think it was 12mm. I would measure the glass that your tank is made of and replace it with the same thickness.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks! this is a major find - i have always cut the silicone with a carpet knife and the seal is difficult to break - this will make things much easier.

what is the going rate ($$) for 12mm?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Great info. Anyone know where I can buy the whole top frame with bracing for a 6'x18"?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great post. It' going to be very helpful in the spring. I recently picked up a ada 65 gallon cube garden but it needs to be resealed . When I started to remove the silicone the front panel separate and come off.


----------

